
Chinese Cave Graffiti Contains 500 Years of Climate Data - curtis
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/chinese-cave-graffiti-contains-500-years-worth-of-climate-data
======
fspeech
The link to the original article is broken in the vice.com summary. The
research report can be found at
[http://www.nature.com/articles/srep12284](http://www.nature.com/articles/srep12284)

~~~
fspeech
From the Nature article: "In summary, Dayu Cave provides for the first time an
in situ comparison between historical drought events and speleothem records
from the same cave." That's interesting but it is not clear how an ARMA model
can be used to predict the future.

